# Super Mario 35th Anniversary Thread - Bowser's Furry



## BlazingInferno (Sep 3, 2020)

Sunshine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JayK (Sep 3, 2020)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

MORE LAZY PORTS FOR 60 BUCKS


----------



## sworder (Sep 3, 2020)

limited time, no galaxy 2

classic nintendo being scummy


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 3, 2020)

sworder said:


> limited time, no galaxy 2
> 
> classic nintendo being scummy


All we be forgiven when they re-release that with Mario Kart Double Dash for their 70th anniversary.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 3, 2020)

sworder said:


> limited time, *no galaxy 2*
> 
> classic nintendo being scummy



To be fair, Galaxy 2 wasn’t supposed to exist from what I heard. But yeah, limited time is bullshit.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 3, 2020)

**Limited supply until 2021**

Oh well, not really worth it to buy it as a resale since they have a digital ver-

**Digital will also stop being sold in 2021 too because reasons*

*

Well, Nintendo. If you want me to scalp *that much*, I'll just go right ahead and do it. This Disney Vault attitude is the dumbest shit you can possibly think of.

And not including Galaxy 2 is just so incredibly lame. They should've gone all the way. I'll still get it though, it's a nice little package for people who're fans on 3D Mario - Sunshine needs more love. That the "remaster" seems lazy as hell is just...well, it's Nintendo, alright. Activision is putting more effort into Crash.


----------



## Yamato (Sep 3, 2020)

YES SUPER MARIO SUNSHINE


----------



## Yamato (Sep 3, 2020)

Looks like build your own track and race it


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 3, 2020)

Yamato said:


> Looks like build your own track and race it



Pretty neat idea. Way better than amiibos.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 3, 2020)

sworder said:


> limited time, no galaxy 2
> 
> classic nintendo being scummy


Look at it this way:

It's basically the launch titles for each successive console.


----------



## Yamato (Sep 3, 2020)

Tempted and curious what the final product looks like


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 3, 2020)

That AR shiz is cool and all, but imagine a MK Double Dash remaster for Switch. Oh my fuckin god.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 3, 2020)

My girl is 35, y'all. Time to celebrate. 

I'm not upset like most people because this is kind of what I expected. And I probably won't be buying this game physical (especially since if I were to lose it that would be the end of it). 

I am happy with this though. I got a port of one of my favorite games of all time (Mario 64), a port of a game I really loved but never owned (Mario 3D world), and I will finally get to play Galaxy.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 3, 2020)

Yamato said:


> Tempted and curious what the final product looks like


If it comes with Thousand Year Door I am in


----------



## Freechoice (Sep 3, 2020)

Have they remastered it or done anything to improve visual fidelity ? Or is it just straight port


----------



## Xebec (Sep 3, 2020)

Mass Effect trilogy remaster must be real then


----------



## Yamato (Sep 4, 2020)

Freechoice said:


> Have they remastered it or done anything to improve visual fidelity ? Or is it just straight port


They did improve the visuals, but not to the point where it’s like mega HD levels


----------



## JayK (Sep 4, 2020)

Freechoice said:


> Have they remastered it or done anything to improve visual fidelity ? Or is it just straight port


They didn't even bother implementing 16:9 for 64. It's just lazy ass shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 4, 2020)

>Arriving 9/18 as a limited release until the end of March 2021

This is fucking trash. Sorry, but why would anyone support this garbage? Why the fuck is Nintendo even doing this when their old games still sell for fortunes? Am I an idiot? I don't get this.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 4, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> >Arriving 9/18 as a limited release until the end of March 2021
> 
> This is fucking trash. Sorry, but why would anyone support this garbage? Why the fuck is Nintendo even doing this when their old games still sell for fortunes? Am I an idiot? I don't get this.



Let good ol' Rizzo the Rat explain the situation with an apple analogy.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 4, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> >Arriving 9/18 as a limited release until the end of March 2021
> 
> This is fucking trash. Sorry, but why would anyone support this garbage? Why the fuck is Nintendo even doing this when their old games still sell for fortunes? Am I an idiot? I don't get this.


It will drive sales is the reason why. I don't support the idea but I'm going to get both games and that fucking Mario Jenga. I could even be the owner of some red ass Mario kicks.


----------



## Yamato (Sep 4, 2020)

Pre-ordered 3D All Stars  

Two weeks to go!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 4, 2020)

Yamato said:


> Pre-ordered 3D All Stars
> 
> Two weeks to go!


Same. I can't wait to finally play Galaxy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 4, 2020)

It's crazy to me how there's Nintendo fans who haven't played Galaxy 1 and 2.

It's like the best pack of platformers they've ever done. Until Odyssey came along.


----------



## Yamato (Sep 4, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It's crazy to me how there's Nintendo fans who haven't played Galaxy 1 and 2.
> 
> It's like the best pack of platformers they've ever done. Until Odyssey came along.


I had Galaxy 1 and 2 and finally got around to playing 1 couple months ago and I’m half done with 2 now.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 4, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It's crazy to me how there's Nintendo fans who haven't played Galaxy 1 and 2.
> 
> It's like the best pack of platformers they've ever done. Until Odyssey came along.


People are sleeping on 3D world. It might be one of my favorite Mario games. 

And I never had a Wii or a WiiU for long (I had one in the house but it wasn't mine). 

Basically when Brawl came out and I saw what a cluster-fuck it was, I never got a Wii, stuck with my PS3 and was fine there. Then the WiiU dropped and I didn't like most of the game selection. When the Switch came out I had to get one because I saw how much fun some of the games looked and now I think I use it and my PS4 about the same amount. I could have tracked down Galaxy now that I actually do have an old Wii and I was going to, but I am glad I didn't


----------



## JayK (Sep 4, 2020)

Galaxy lowkey dethroned 64 already before Odyssey came along


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 4, 2020)

The Mario shoes sold out already.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 4, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The Mario shoes sold out already.



Capitalism was a mistake


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 4, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 5, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> People are sleeping on 3D world. It might be one of my favorite Mario games.



I think it's the least interesting of the 3D games and I hate the movement changes with a passion. It's still worth playing but nothing that surprises me, I'm pretty indifferent to Bowser's Fury.

Considering how Galaxy 2's a better game than 1 overall, it's a bit tone deaf to pretend it doesn't exist. The original All Stars collection was a huge effort compared to this.


----------



## JayK (Sep 5, 2020)

3D World is a game nobody needed as Galaxy 2 already did what 3D World does but far better


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## Yamato (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 8, 2020)

JayK said:


> 3D World is a game nobody needed as Galaxy 2 already did what 3D World does but far better


Bullshit. 3d world is 4 player. It’s the better version of all the New Super Mario U.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 9, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Bullshit. 3d world is 4 player. It’s the better version of all the New Super Mario U.



Well, the New series is Mario at its worst so it's not like it's a high bar to set.

The 2 main things I really love about 3D World were Fire Peach and the Big Band Jazz Soundtrack which is all kinds of fucking great. All in all, it felt gimmicky. Multiplayer shouldn't be your pitch to sell Mario. Neither should a fucking cat power up. This was during those times where Nintendo tried to sell Mario games with shitty power up gimmicks like this.

Thank God for Odyssey.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 9, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Bullshit. 3d world is 4 player. It’s the better version of all the New Super Mario U.


Those games are nothing alike. One is one of the better New 2D titles made past when the New title was warn out and the other is a bigger version of the 2D style gameplay transplanted into 3D as previously done in Super Mario 3D Land on the 3DS.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 9, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Well, the New series is Mario at its worst so it's not like it's a high bar to set.
> 
> The 2 main things I really love about 3D World were Fire Peach and the Big Band Jazz Soundtrack which is all kinds of fucking great. All in all, it felt gimmicky. Multiplayer shouldn't be your pitch to sell Mario. Neither should a fucking cat power up. This was during those times where Nintendo tried to sell Mario games with shitty power up gimmicks like this.
> 
> Thank God for Odyssey.


I liked the Tanooki Suit, but Gold and Cat were dumb. Cat was fun and overpowered but it was dumb and didn't suit Mario at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 9, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Those games are nothing alike. One is one of the better New 2D titles made past when the New title was warn out and the other is a bigger version of the 2D style gameplay transplanted into 3D as previously done in Super Mario 3D Land on the 3DS.


3D world is a course clear Mario with a world map in the same way as World has a map on the SNES. The title of it suggests a lineage from the course clear games where as the games with 64 lineage have a word after Mario (Odyssey, Sunshine, Galaxy).


----------



## jesusus (Sep 9, 2020)

We've reached a point where Nintendo doesnt even need to bother making new games. They can just keep rereleasing the same games every few years and still make buttloads of yen


----------



## Yamato (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## Yamato (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 10, 2020)

i want money


----------



## JayK (Sep 10, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Bullshit. 3d world is 4 player. It’s the better version of all the New Super Mario U.


It's not bs, Galaxy 2 followed very clear slightly linear level structure for the most part. I'd even argue that the main difference between World and Galaxy 2 is simply that you still had to collect stars in Galaxy 2.

Fucking hell it even has a world map like the NSMB series.



Deathbringerpt said:


> Well, the New series is Mario at its worst so it's not like it's a high bar to set.


Also this.

And if I were to personally list World among the 3D games it'd be by far the weakest.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 11, 2020)

I can't believe I preordered this. *** you, nintendo


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 12, 2020)

JayK said:


> It's not bs, Galaxy 2 followed very clear slightly linear level structure for the most part. I'd even argue that the main difference between World and Galaxy 2 is simply that you still had to collect stars in Galaxy 2.
> 
> Fucking hell it even has a world map like the NSMB series.
> 
> ...


How do power ups work? Do they carry over?

Because that’s the big mark of a non 64 lineage game.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 12, 2020)

It’s first come first serve meaning that even if you preorder first it’s up to you to get to the store release day before they run out


----------



## Yamato (Sep 12, 2020)

I hope they got enough for me. 
I still have yet to preorder the Game and Watch thing.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 12, 2020)

Yamato said:


> I hope they got enough for me.
> I still have yet to preorder the Game and Watch thing.


I totally went home and ordered it on the console after this. I just don’t want to  chance it to get some controllers during a pandemic when I know people will crowd the store


----------



## Yamato (Sep 12, 2020)

GS not taking preorders yet for Game and Watch.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 12, 2020)

Yamato said:


> GS not taking preorders yet for Game and Watch.


Amazon was selling them. I got the Cat Peach thing on Game Stop.com earlier, but the store didn't have anything on it. 

I also pre-ordered the Joker Amiibo


----------



## Yamato (Sep 12, 2020)

Interesting. I know my cousin was looking at it on Best Buy’s site. Fifty bucks


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 12, 2020)

Yamato said:


> Interesting. I know my cousin was looking at it on Best Buy’s site. Fifty bucks


I thought about it for sure. Like I am obviously a big Mario fan and all, but I really want to try to keep from spending too much on stuff like this that I know will just sit around. I have a whole shelf's worth of Persona stuff in my room and it is just kind of taking up space. And I almost spent four hundred dollars on a statue of Mario and Peach earlier this year before the pandemic got bad in China. The thing is that there are certain things they can expect me to go in on all of the time. Figurines, for sure. I just got a Luigi and Shy Guy the other day. If they start doing Mario Funko Pops I will tear shit up to get them, but things like this I can do without. 

I think this will be my...fifth Peach Amiibo (two of the regular ones, one Smash Bros, one Wedding, and then this cat one).


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 12, 2020)

Before any of y'all make fun of me for the 400$, this was the statue:


----------



## chibbselect (Sep 12, 2020)

^^That statue is a national treasure. 



blakstealth said:


> I can't believe I preordered this. *** you, nintendo



Remember that episode of South Park when Token kept unwillingly giving Tyler Perry money for no reason? Like handing money to Tyler Perry was some kind of reflex?

That's how I felt when I preordered this.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 12, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Amazon was selling them. I got the Cat Peach thing on Game Stop.com earlier, but the store didn't have anything on it.
> 
> I also pre-ordered the Joker Amiibo


I can't find it on Amazon. I figured it would be a no brainer item to collect that if push comes to shove would actually be fun if I decide not to sell it.


----------



## Karma (Sep 12, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Before any of y'all make fun of me for the 400$, this was the statue:


Ngl was cringing pretty hard at the pony tail until I understood the reference.

Its fuckimg great.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 13, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I can't find it on Amazon. I figured it would be a no brainer item to collect that if push comes to shove would actually be fun if I decide not to sell it.


I want that Mario Jenga if anything. I would actually play that. 



Karma said:


> Ngl was cringing pretty hard at the pony tail until I understood the reference.
> 
> Its fuckimg great.


It really is, the issue with it is it's too damn large, I think they're like close to three feet tall


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 14, 2020)

Was the music player known before this? This is new to me.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 14, 2020)

BlazingInferno said:


> Was the music player known before this? This is new to me.


I don't recall hearing about it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 14, 2020)

BlazingInferno said:


> Was the music player known before this? This is new to me.



Nah, they announced it straight away.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 15, 2020)

"Ba-bye"

You know, whenever people defend emulation and roms by saying it's preserving videogame history, I roll my eyes. And I'm like, I don't blame you, but you know damn well why you're downloading that shit, and it aint for no noble sounding cause like that. 

But now with this blatant censorship of the classic "So long, gay Bowser!" line in this remaster - which will go down as the definitive version of the game - you see the suits at Nintendo trying to erase aspects of this game's legacy. Trying to cover up and alter aspects of what it was, actively trying NOT to preserve videogame history. I'll still second guess anyone who uses that rhetoric, but now I think I can finally see some legitimacy behind it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 15, 2020)

Where did you see that footage, btw?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 15, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Where did you see that footage, btw?



They showed Mario tossing Bowser again in the second 3D All Stars trailer - and again, he said Ba Bye when he launched Bowser, pretty much confirming the change.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 15, 2020)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> You know, whenever people defend emulation and roms by saying it's preserving videogame history, I roll my eyes. And I'm like, I don't blame you, but you know damn well why you're downloading that shit, and it aint for no noble sounding cause like that.





It can be both. I like not being beholden to terrible business practices or shitty old hardware to play games I love from a bygone era.

And it IS important that videogame history is not held hostage by companies with no vested interest in keeping it alive.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 15, 2020)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> You know, whenever people defend emulation and roms by saying it's preserving videogame history, I roll my eyes. And I'm like, I don't blame you, but you know damn well why you're downloading that shit, and it aint for no noble sounding cause like that.



You're seriously arguing that in this thread of all places?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 15, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> You're seriously arguing that in this thread of all places?



I thought the maybe smiley was sufficient in showing how serious I was about that


----------



## JayK (Sep 15, 2020)

Bashing pure laziness and cash grabing never ceases to get old.


----------



## Yamato (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 15, 2020)

Could the reason this game being limited time only mean Nintendo wants to put them on the Nintendo Switch Online?


----------



## sworder (Sep 15, 2020)

JayK said:


> Bashing pure laziness and cash grabing never ceases to get old.


yikes, and another tweet says no galaxy 2 bc they ran out of time? so they couldn't delay bc they needed the cashgrab before the fiscal year ends?

fuck nintendo lol, not buying this shit


----------



## Shirker (Sep 17, 2020)

What's weird is that apparently the game was already delayed, as a recent leak implies it was supposed to be out about 6(?) months ago.
Take that with a grain of salt (I heard it on Super Castle Beasts), but regardless the fact that time constraints of any sort were sneezing in the direction of a, let's face it, direct port raises questions.

Makes me wonder if they were just plain uninvested or if the QA problems and trash coders that we bitched about some time last year isn't exclusively a Pokemon problem. Or maybe Corona chan effected them pretty hard and they just flatout lied to avoid panic


----------



## Yamato (Sep 17, 2020)

Picking up 3DS All Stars tomorrow 
Hope GS still has the controller stickers


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 18, 2020)

I've got it coming in the mail tomorrow at least as far as I know. Replaying 64 again will be great.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 18, 2020)

JayK said:


> Bashing pure laziness and cash grabing never ceases to get old.


That's what y'all get for playing Sunshine 



sworder said:


> yikes, and another tweet says no galaxy 2 bc they ran out of time? so they couldn't delay bc they needed the cashgrab before the fiscal year ends?
> 
> fuck nintendo lol, not buying this shit


Galaxy 2 integration seems to have been an issue because of the motion control stuff from what I have heard.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 18, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Galaxy 2 integration seems to have been an issue because of the motion control stuff from what I have heard.



Ain't that "convenient".


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 18, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Ain't that "convenient".


Not really. Wasn’t there something weird about how Yoshi worked?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 18, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Not really. Wasn’t there something weird about how Yoshi worked?



Nothing that steers off Mario's controls. The *only* thing that might've been a problem were your extremely rare motion gimmick levels which Galaxy 1 is adapting anyway.

The way they handled Sunshine's button voice acting narration shows how much effort they were willing to put into this.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 18, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Nothing that steers off Mario's controls. The *only* thing that might've been a problem were your extremely rare motion gimmick levels which Galaxy 1 is adapting anyway.
> 
> The way they handled Sunshine's button voice acting narration shows how much effort they were willing to put into this.


Y’all just like to bitch. I thought they dropped the voice acting, but they just dropped the button names.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 18, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Y’all just like to bitch. I thought they dropped the voice acting, but they just dropped the button names.



Hey, I'm perfectly willing to be hated for preaching the truth. Shit be lazy, bro. Galaxy 2 ain't in because of some impossible technicality.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 18, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Hey, I'm perfectly willing to be hated for preaching the truth. Shit be lazy, bro. Galaxy 2 ain't in because of some impossible technicality.


I’m just saying what I heard said by someone else. I never played Galaxy 2 or really wanted to all that much after I didn’t play 1. 

But there’s like 100 hours of game here at least and you guys can’t stop complaining about what’s not there. 

And the voice acting in Sunshine is straight dogshit. They should have taken all of it out lmao.


----------



## JayK (Sep 18, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Galaxy 2 integration seems to have been an issue because of the motion control stuff from what I have heard.


I agree, porting the Galaxy games on Switch could've been diffi oh wait.

Listen bud, despite all my Nintendo bashing recently I still like the company as much as the next guy but that doesn't mean I will let all of their bs go unnoticed.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 18, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I’m just saying what I heard said by someone else. I never played Galaxy 2 or really wanted to all that much after I didn’t play 1.



Well, you understand that the complaint doesn't stem from what's there but from what *should* be there. Ain't much of a 3D All Stars if it doesn't have the obvious last 3D game?

And not playing 2 is on you, bro. Better level design, better gimmicks, Yoshi and Yoshi upgrades which carry onto more level design variety and gimmicks. It's a snowball effect of focused platforming. Galaxy 1 is super nice and the bed time story melancholic feel to it is comfy but 2 is the better game, by far. Feels to me that you're just excusing this cause you don't know how good it actually is.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> And the voice acting in Sunshine is straight dogshit. They should have taken all of it out lmao.



Hey, just because I'm complaining that Nintendo's a cheap lazy bum, that doesn't mean I think the voice acting's good. Nintendo's usually bad with VA all across the board.


----------



## Yamato (Sep 18, 2020)

Got mah game and sticker skin!


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 18, 2020)

Mine arrived too. I'm surprised that it came right on time.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## Shirker (Sep 18, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I’m just saying what I heard said by someone else. I never played Galaxy 2 or really wanted to all that much after I didn’t play 1.
> 
> But there’s like 100 hours of game here at least and you guys can’t stop complaining about what’s not there.
> 
> And the voice acting in Sunshine is straight dogshit. They should have taken all of it out lmao.



Y'know, I don't really care much about the (in my opinion) negligible issues in the game, but if you seriously think the VA stuff upsets people because they're missing out on the sultry tones of FLUDD, then I suggest you pick up a travel guide, as you're missing the point to the degree that the point is in a _whole other country_.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 18, 2020)

I've been playing 64 a bit. It's still fun but I'm feeling a bit clumsy with the controls somehow.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 18, 2020)

Anyone having trouble dealing with Boos in 64? I can’t see to turn around properly when they’re solid.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## Freechoice (Sep 20, 2020)

Man Amazon prime sucks ass here in Australia. They ship pre-orders on the day they release (sometimes a few days after) my copy won't arrive until the end of next week


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 20, 2020)

Just got it Digitally. Fun nostalgia but SM64 being 4:3 is ass.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 20, 2020)

ya serious?!


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 20, 2020)

Kaitou said:


> Just got it Digitally. Fun nostalgia but SM64 being 4:3 is ass.


It being forced into 16:9 would be a bad thing. Sunshine had it done to it and now it's cut off on the top. Why would full screen be worth missing content? People bitch about this sort of thing all the time when it's done to anime like DBZ. I find it weird that it's the opposite with games.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 20, 2020)

A furry account


----------



## Shirker (Sep 20, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> It being forced into 16:9 would be a bad thing. Sunshine had it done to it and now it's cut off on the top. Why would full screen be worth missing content? People bitch about this sort of thing all the time when it's done to anime like DBZ. I find it weird that it's the opposite with games.



My guess is because since video games are essentially glorified computer programs, there's an assumption that there's a way to do it without simply blowing the screen up which, right or wrong, is a fair one to have.

That aside... I'm not really sure what'd be missing content in this case, since the game houses a free camera. I grant it probably makes aiming the FLUUD in 1st person mode slightly tougher, though.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 20, 2020)

Shirker said:


> My guess is because since video games are essentially glorified computer programs, there's an assumption that there's a way to do it without simply blowing the screen up which, right or wrong, is a fair one to have.
> 
> That aside... I'm not really sure what'd be missing content in this case, since the game houses a free camera. I grant it probably makes aiming the FLUUD in 1st person mode slightly tougher, though.


The game is trimmed off on the top. I've seen footage of how the opening scene looks on Switch vs how it looked on the gamecube. They'd have to do the same thing to Mario 64.

To do what you're suggesting would probably take a lot more than fiddling with the existing program.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 20, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> The game is trimmed off on the top. I've seen footage of how the opening scene looks on Switch vs how it looked on the gamecube. They'd have to do the same thing to Mario 64.



Nah yeah I get that, but like... so?
I dunno.

And To be fair to me, I don't really get it when it get complained about in anime either, even if I'm at the very least aware of the differences between mediums and how the nuances can change based on it.



> To do what you're suggesting would probably take a lot more than fiddling with the existing program.



Yep.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 20, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> It being forced into 16:9 would be a bad thing. Sunshine had it done to it and now it's cut off on the top.



That's why they could....optimize it so it's not cut off? I don't know, kinda the point of these things.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 20, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> That's why they could....optimize it so it's not cut off? I don't know, kinda the point of these things.


What do you want them to optimize exactly? Are they supposed to eliminate a section of the camera and create a new section on the side? That goes beyond optimization.


----------



## JayK (Sep 20, 2020)

god forbid they put any work into this shit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Sep 20, 2020)

Trying to get the 8 Bit Mario in Mario Kart Tour. Two days left


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 20, 2020)

I missed Sunshine. I remember Mecha-Bowser being a lot harder when I was younger


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 21, 2020)

I swear to god if they give Double Dash the same treatment...


----------



## chibbselect (Sep 21, 2020)

I know this is slowbro-breakingnews.jpg, but Galaxy is pretty cool. I didn't like it in 2007 because of the motion controls and because I decided to be depressed for that decade, so I need to give it a fair shake. 

So far I like the pacing, since it doesn't have that aimless downtime you sometimes get with open world games. Pro controller support is great.

No G2 is dumb as hell, though.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 21, 2020)

Sunshine is the odd man out in this collection that I really never gave a chance.

I forgot the controls aren't as tight as 64 and Galaxy, and subsequent successors. Though I can immediately see where Galaxy was born. From those bonus rooms I hate so much.


----------



## JayK (Sep 21, 2020)

God am I totally not salty that we got this instead of a Mario 64 Remake.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 or a new Strikers


*Spoiler*: __ 



 or a new Hoops


----------



## Shirker (Sep 21, 2020)

JayK said:


> God am I totally not salty that we got this instead of a Mario 64 Remake.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



2 things.

1 - lol, it's been a long time since I've played Sunshine, so I wasn't aware that those grey squares weren't already part of the geography. I was wondering why it upset people so much. That's fuckin' hilarious. 

2 - A 2nd SM64 remake would've been the dopest. DS version just didn't do it for me. There's a lot of stuff about that game I'd love to see reimagined with Nintendo's more modern eye on more powerful hardware that could actually render 3D worth a damn

It would also at least... _somewhat_... justify how Disney-esque they can get with the fuckin' game whenever fans do silly HD projects with it. It'd be easier to swallow that they've been pulling that shit for so long because they had a blockbuster in the works, rather than just boring old legal "obligations" and overall being annoying corporate cunts.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 21, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> What do you want them to optimize exactly? Are they supposed to eliminate a section of the camera and create a new section on the side? That goes beyond optimization.


They could have optimized Sunshine out of this colllection


----------



## Shirker (Sep 21, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> They could have optimized Sunshine out of this colllection


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 21, 2020)

The worst but is how is the game cube controller not work for it? Like it works in 64. And I get that it has no motion controls for galaxy


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 22, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> It being forced into 16:9 would be a bad thing. Sunshine had it done to it and now it's cut off on the top. Why would full screen be worth missing content? People bitch about this sort of thing all the time when it's done to anime like DBZ. I find it weird that it's the opposite with games.



I'll leave it with this


----------



## Yamato (Sep 22, 2020)

I completed my missions and just waiting for the Mario Kart Tour mission to set in next week and get my limited edition pins set


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 22, 2020)

Me after that fucking Sand Bird mission.

"OH THANK MERCIFUL LORD!"


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 22, 2020)

I don't really care that Galaxy 2 wasn't included in the collection. As much as I liked it, it's pretty much the same as Galaxy 1 imo.


----------



## Freechoice (Sep 22, 2020)

blakstealth said:


> I don't really care that Galaxy 2 wasn't included in the collection. As much as I liked it, it's pretty much the same as Galaxy 1 imo.



How dare you.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 23, 2020)

Damn, can’t use your Miis as planet save files anymore in Galaxy


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 23, 2020)

It's time for Miis to die. Take them out of smash.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 23, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> It's time for Miis to die. Take them out of smash.


Sounds like someone couldn't beat Matt back in Wii Sports Boxing.


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 24, 2020)

Can't believe Miis lasted 14 years.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 25, 2020)

Anyone else struggling with joycon while playing Galaxy? The fucking pointer keeps going off screen for me.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 2, 2020)

Tell me why?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 2, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Tell me why?



**I'm bad therefore game is bad*
*
Sunshine's quite literally covered in shit but controls are definitely not what's wrong with it.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 2, 2020)

...how the fuck can someone complain about Sunshine's controls when 64 is literally sitting right next to it?

I just woke up; am i having a stroke? Should i delete this post later when i recover?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 2, 2020)

Man, I'm seeing Mario 35th anniversary Merch all over the place in the ass end of Europe in super markets and supply stores.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 2, 2020)

I had no issues with Sunshine’s controls, 64’s camera was total shit. Most of my game overs were because of the shit camera.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 2, 2020)

Ehhhh.

Compared to 64's Sunshine's movement definitely didn't feel as tight leading to a lot of bullshit.

Anyway after finishing Sunshine all I can say is yeah, not a fan however I recognize that it is because of all the issues that were in it as well as some of its original ideas that Galaxy came to be what it is. So I'm thankful to it, even if the game itself is well....crap for a Mario game.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 2, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> **I'm bad therefore game is bad*
> *
> Sunshine's quite literally covered in shit but controls are definitely not what's wrong with it.


Because they’re not as tight. Just because Fludd I mean Crutch is there doesn’t make it control better. 64 is funky but in predictable ways. Sometimes in sunshine jumps don’t register. There’s just no long jump for some reason.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 2, 2020)

64 is a lot of things... tight isn't a word i'd use.
It's hard to when Mario takes recentering the stick as a polite suggestion to stop rather than a command. He's also slightly allergic to mild inclines for some reason.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 2, 2020)

Yeah, but the level design in 64 allowed for leeway with the looser controls. Will you die because of it sometimes? Sure, but it was mostly minimal.

Where in Sunshine there are challenges that require a specific amount of precision that the controls just do not offer. Mario just loves fucking cartwheeling in the air constantly for some reason as an example.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 2, 2020)

I beat Celeste on this same controller. And I don’t have these problems in the other two games on this collection. 

Its for sure the game plus level design


----------



## Shirker (Oct 2, 2020)

ShadowReij said:


> Yeah, but the level design in 64 allowed for leeway with the looser controls.



...do they..?



ShadowReij said:


> Where in Sunshine there are challenges that require a specific amount of precision that the controls just do not offer. Mario just loves fucking cartwheeling in the air constantly for some reason as an example.



You mean his sideways jump activates too much, right?

Huh. Well at the risk of sounding like one of those Sonic 06 apologists who claim to have never run into any glitches, I don't recall ever having a problem getting a handle of Maro in all my time playing that game.

I'll concede that it's been about 10 years since I booted it up, whereas 64 I played to completion twice in the last 4. The things that irk me about that game are fresher in my mind, so I suppose once I get around to copping AllStars and playing Sunshine fresh, I'll have a whole new set of gripes pick at.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 2, 2020)

Shirker said:


> ...do they..?



I would argue yes. Most of the challenges in 64 revolved utilizing a large quantity of space to reach or accomplish your objective. This allowed the looser controls to feel more forgiving as 9 times out of 10 if a fuck were to occur it'd be the player's fault. It wasn't perfect yes, but you could easily slow down and adjust.

By contrast one thing I noticed was that Sunshine focuses alot on verticality. It's the reason why Fluud's default is always Hover. Because the player will be climbing up.....alot. The issue lies in that it didn't seem like the controls were tightened to accommodate.



> You mean his sideways jump activates too much, right?
> 
> Huh. Well at the risk of sounding like one of those Sonic 06 apologists who claim to have never run into any glitches, I don't recall ever having a problem getting a handle of Maro in all my time playing that game.
> 
> I'll concede that it's been about 10 years since I booted it up, whereas 64 I played to completion twice in the last 4. The things that irk me about that game are fresher in my mind, so I suppose once I get around to copping AllStars and playing Sunshine fresh, I'll have a whole new set of gripes pick at.



It's one of them yes. The triple jump is also strangely floaty in Sunshine making the timing of its execution weird. Where in 64 it's a simple 3 taps and done. Backflip is also strangely executed having to fire Fluud first before you can even attempt it. Meaning it's gone for annoying secret levels. And I'm still trying figure out why they took out the long jump.

Nah man it's fine. I recently completed 64 like 2 yrs ago so it was still fresh in my mind.

But yeah, to go from 64 Sunshine to Galaxy, the difference on how Mario handles differs greatly.

Edit:

Also, whoever thought those Blue Coins were a good idea can go fuck themselves.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 5, 2020)

Started Mario 35 just now and it's pretty addictive. The thought of a Royale in this style made out of Zelda and Metroid next year would be pretty sweet. Though, Zelda will probably be the only one to get it


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 5, 2020)

Why is this Mario 35 game so much damn fun.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 23, 2020)

SuperData has provided new information about digital sales in September. Super Mario 3D All-Stars reportedly had a massive month, as the collection apparently sold 1.8 million digital units. That means it’s the biggest digital launch for a Mario release on Switch, outperforming Super Mario Odyssey, Super Mario Maker 2, and New Super Mario Bros. U Deluxe.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 23, 2020)

I guess FOMO hit people hard. Didn't wanna pay scalpers for their Maro fix.

That scare ended up not amounting to much btw, did it? There are practically piles of this game chillin' at my local WalMart. Every Target i've been in as well. Not Gamestop... but then again, they _never _have the new new in stock.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 16, 2020)

New patch adds support for the GameCube controller


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 17, 2020)

BlazingInferno said:


> New patch adds support for the GameCube controller



That's a step in the right direction. Should've been there since day 1.

*- All button displays within Super Mario Sunshine will not reflect the Nintendo GameCube controller.*

Still amateur hour, I see.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 22, 2020)

It is great that one of the greatest video game franchises ever is having such a wonderful anniversary celebration, so how likely is it that _The Legend of Zelda_ shall have an epic celebration for its 35th anniversary?

Also, I noticed that the two _Super Mario Land_ games for the Game Boy were not mentioned among all the other games, which is unfortunate, since they are both great games.


----------



## OLK (Nov 29, 2020)

Shirker said:


> ...how the fuck can someone complain about Sunshine's controls when 64 is literally sitting right next to it?
> 
> I just woke up; am i having a stroke? Should i delete this post later when i recover?


Zoomers gonna zoom zoom


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 11, 2021)

Awesome, I can't wait for this


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 12, 2021)

From Cat Cosplaying Retard to Edgy Mega Bowser complete with a screamo metal theme. Okay then. 

Why the hell is the camera *so* close? 

Baby Bowser as a playable character is pretty cool. Something about him doing staple Mario moves make him look like an even bigger villain instead of being more of a good guy.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 12, 2021)

Okay, I just saw the end of the trailer.



You know Mario REALLY needs? Take a queue off 3D Sonic.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 12, 2021)

Kamiya's Project GG looking great. 

Kaiju shit is pretty hype.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 12, 2021)

Waiting on the Live and Learn version of the trailer.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 12, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Kamiya's Project GG looking great.
> 
> Kaiju shit is pretty hype.


Bowser’s new Final Smash in the next Smash

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 12, 2021)

Gigamax Cat Mario?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 12, 2021)

Bowser is literally called God Slayer Bowser in Japan.

Western version's lame as shit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 12, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Gigamax Cat Mario?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 12, 2021)

The real question: Can I be GigaMax Cat Peach?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 12, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Waiting on the Live and Learn version of the trailer.


I was hoping for the Otherworld death metal voice to come in.
You've even got a neat little parallel between Jr + Bowser and Tidus + Jecht 

Oh shit, Mario even has Super Saiyan hair


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 12, 2021)

So, if I got the trailer right, this seems like an open box level where you actually play with Mario only with Baby Bowser as an NPC (or PC)  which explains the zoomed in camera since this isn't about co-op play. And there's a timed element to it. The giant shell slowly builds into Bad Ass Edgy Bowser and you need to catch whatever crap is in the level on time to release the Super Sonic Cat Bell and have a giant Kaiju Battle.

Even if it's an open box kinda like 64, Sunshine and Odyssey, it seems like it's broken down into areas that seem to feel like linear, stage based, like in the base game.

Seems pretty fucking cool. but I'm gonna go on a limb and assume we've seen pretty much everything this thing has to offer. Don't know if this is worth the 60 bucks. But seeing a legitimately intimidating Bowser is pretty fucking dope.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 12, 2021)

What did I just witness and why do I want it so bad?

Also, for those that called Oddessy, Mario Adventure, goddamn you were right on nose. Granted you already had Tails singing the ending song already but still. 

Also, hard rock in my Mario. Say what?



Deathbringerpt said:


> Waiting on the Live and Learn version of the trailer.


I so hope someone is working on that. 


Deathbringerpt said:


> Bowser is literally called God Slayer Bowser in Japan.
> 
> Western version's lame as shit.



Oh fucking come on!  Why can't we keep that name?!


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 12, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Bowser is literally called God Slayer Bowser in Japan.
> 
> Western version's lame as shit.


Given how family friendly Mario is in Murica, they probably had to change it. And also try to maybe avoid offending religious people. They still should’ve come up with a better name tho.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 12, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


> Given how family friendly Mario is in Murica, they probably had to change it. And also try to maybe avoid offending religious people. They still should’ve come up with a better name tho.



Murica literally ruins everything.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 12, 2021)

Soooo God-Slayer Bowser vs Sephiroth? Who wins now?


----------



## Karma (Jan 12, 2021)

Looks like an Odyssey level in 3D World


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 12, 2021)

Karma said:


> Looks like an Odyssey level in 3D World



It looks really really good. Particles flying, lighting on point, rain effect looking badass, and it was all at 60fps.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 13, 2021)

Pretty slick. Mario's gone from grand orchestras to big band jazz and now hardcore heavy metal stuff. Wonder what musical style they'll cover next?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 13, 2021)

I can't get over how amazing that trailer looks. Seriously, the Mario team are magicians.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 13, 2021)

Why is this in this thread instead of the Mario 3D World one?  

Oh well.

It looks cool, but I already got the game. The new content needs to be sizable.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 13, 2021)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Why is this in this thread instead of the Mario 3D World one?
> 
> Oh well.
> 
> It looks cool, but I already got the game. The new content needs to be sizable.




This thread isn't a game thread so it shouldn't even have the Switch tag. So cleaned.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 13, 2021)

Karma said:


> Looks like an Odyssey level in 3D World



Frankly, the only bad thing about this idea is that we're now stuck with 3D World's shitty movement for what is honestly a pretty original idea with a fresh take.

Well, that and Giant Cat Mario looking like bad fanart.



MusubiKazesaru said:


> It looks cool, but I already got the game. The new content needs to be sizable.



I'm pretty sure what you see is what you get. The trailer showed Mario travelling to several spots in that Map that you can see in the background. It seems like a pretty decent size but I'm not seeing this being more than a couple of hours. This is most likely glorified DLC bundled with 3D World just to justify the 60 bucks.

The thing is, I didn't buy 3D World cause never liked the kind of game it was and I ended up casually playing it with friends so I actually might buy this. I love the concept.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 13, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The thing is, I didn't buy 3D World cause never liked the kind of game it was and I ended up casually playing it with friends so I actually might buy this. I love the concept.



Same. Been a hot minute since Odyssey, and the remaster is weird, so this can be my Mario fix.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 13, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Same. Been a hot minute since Odyssey, and the remaster is weird, so this can be my Mario fix.



Laughed out loud at that thread title, you witty fuck.

Reactions: git gud 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 13, 2021)

I also like the Sunshine vibes. The Cat Bell has that black goo on it, Bowser is literally drowning in it. Baby Bowser is using his weird ink brush from Sunshine and using colorful neon goo. All very Sunshiny. 

Too bad we don't have Yoshi puking all over the place.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 13, 2021)

@Cardboard Tube Knight someone had already drawn your fetish

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

